# Age Old Exhaust Question



## GH05 (Dec 8, 2006)

Although this is a common topic, I am still struggling with the exhaust issue. I am looking for a cat-back system to "wake up" an 05 350Z. I would like some increased tone (and of course, noise), but not an obnoxiously loud system. Are there any sites you could compare the sounds over a similar demo? Borla vs. Apexi WS-2 ?? Which is louder? Is there something better? Also, Is there a noticeable performance change for this $700-$1000 investment? Thanks


----------



## marino z (Oct 5, 2007)

nismo might be a good choice.


----------

